# Olives and rosemary focaccia



## atomicsmoke (Jan 2, 2015)

My rosemary bush lasts every year until January despite the cold nights of December . We had temps below -10C...still kicking. That's a resilient herb.












IMG_20150102_194413.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 2, 2015






Focaccia with garden fresh rosemary seemed like a good idea. Kalamata olives fit right in.












IMG_20150102_181432.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 2, 2015


















IMG_20150102_190229.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 2, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

I need a bush like that. All looks good!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2015)

Had a few cold days last week (down to -18c at night). This morning -22C (-8F). The rosemary plant couldn't care less.













_20150113_121505.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 13, 2015






Needles are soft...not a lot of water in those. More flagrant than ever.

Weather will get milder in the weekend...I wonder if I should water it.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 13, 2015)

nice looking loaf.....I'd think the melting snow should be enough water, no?......Willie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2015)

Might not get that warm (to melt the snow). And other than lack of water I can't find an explanation for the plant dying every year  halfway thru the winter, weeks or a month after the worst cold blast.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 13, 2015)

You would have liked the time I visited a friend in CA, and helped him trim a nuisance rosemary bush from chest height down to waist height.

He gave me a bagful to take home, and I put it in my suitcase. When I got home there was a friendly note from the TSA saying they had checked inside the suitcase - must have tripped the sniffer dog.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Had a few cold days last week (down to -18c at night). This morning -22C (-8F). The rosemary plant couldn't care less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I want a rosemary plant that will live through the winter....   every spring I plant one.... every winter it dies..   repeat.....

Sucks..........


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I want a rosemary plant that will live through the winter.... every spring I plant one.... every winter it dies.. repeat.....
> 
> Sucks..........


Dave I use to have to do the same thing, take some burlap and a small trash can. wrap it then cover with the can it will survive.

I have seen them come back even when they were brown


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 25, 2015)

The rosemary plant doesn't look to hot. Still getting needles for my focaccias. This time is olives and roasted pepper paste












IMG_20150125_161631.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 25, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice, now I am hungry

Gary


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 31, 2015)

Most species of Rosemary are considered tender perennials. Add a little caramelized onion and sea salt to that focaccia and I'm in.


----------

